

Ten random ideas - lkozma
http://lkozma.net/blog/more-random-ideas/

======
Semiapies
_Random wiki image as wallpaper_

Trivial to do...but er, no. With my luck, that would plop the most hideous
images of arachnids, chemical burns, etc. on my monitors.

